# Jalousie Steuerung über S7-1200 Webserver



## Grisu122 (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde mal eure Hilfe benötigen.

Ich habe in meinem Haus über den Webserver einer S7-1200 eine Visu Realisiert.

Meine Lichtsteuerung funktioniert soweit einwandfrei.

Jetzt würde ich noch gerne die Jalousien über den Webserver ansteuern. Hierzu würde ich neben der Bezeichnung noch einen Button für Auf und Ab benötigen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter Helfen.

Im Anhang findet ihr noch die Visu.

Vielen Dank,
Lg Grisu122


----------



## RedCali (18 Juli 2019)

Hi Grisu122

Was ist den dazu deine konkrete Frage?
Buttons in HTML haben erst mal keine native Funktion, ausser INPUT type=submit welcher im Browser Übertragung des umgeben Formular triggert.
Bei eienm Buttom muss man deshalb anders agieren

unter der Prämisse das du AJAX verwendest um die Daten zu übertragen (AJAX ist in jQuery enthalten) würde ich hier folgenden ansatz verfolgen
Bei ein Betätigen - MousDown - Variable auf True
Bei verlassen des Buttons - MouseUp - Variable = False

Welche Elemente hier als "Taster" von jQuery Mobile verwendet werden können muss man in der Hilfe nachsehen oder mal google fragen 

Stelle doch noch den DB mit den Webserver Variablen als Quelle zur Verfügung, dann kann man es einfacher testen ohne den DB noch nachbauen zu müssen.


----------



## Grisu122 (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo RedCali,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe es erst schon mal zusammen bekommen das ich 2 Slider nebeneinander habe.

Wenn ich hierzu aber 2 Button benutze sind die über die ganze Seite und ich hab keine Idee wie ich sie in der Breite beschränken kann.

Ich hänge noch die neue Webseite und das TIA V15.1 Projekt an.

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee wie ich zwei Button nebeneinander bekomme die einen auf bzw. ab Pfeil haben.

Danke.

Lg


----------



## RedCali (18 Juli 2019)

na so z.B.


```
<input type="button" data-icon="arrow-u" data-iconpos="notext" value="Icon only">
```

https://demos.jquerymobile.com/1.4.5/button/

über eine eindeudige ID kann mann da dann die beiden Events anbinden 

bei getrennten Schaltern wie in deinem Projekt musst man eben true und false für den jeweiligen Button schreiben, nur aufpassen, jeder Button muss in ein eigenes FORM Element kommen, da sonst der letzte wert der ist, der übernommen wird


----------

